# Traffic Law (Left Turn)



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

I'm curious about the right to turn left. In some case, I can't be able to change lane from middle to left lane but I want to turn left from the middle line. Can I do so if it is safe to do?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Rexkh said:


> In some case, I can't be able to change lane from middle to left lane but I want to turn left from the middle line.


What cases exactly?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Too many cars on the left lane and it's too late to change lane. I just want to know if I can turn left from the middle lane if it is safe to do so?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Go past the intersection, then turn right 3 times. Piece of cake.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Just want to know I can turn left from the center lane?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The answer is NO.

There is the odd road that is built for double lanes to turn left, and they would be clearly marked as such roads. They generally involve one way streets.

The solution is what Steve41 posted.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Do you mean it is illegal to turn left from the middle lane?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Illegal and dangerous, because no other drivers or pedestrians would be expecting you to do that.

Driving a vehicle means everyone is expected to follow the same traffic rules. When someone doesn't follow the same rules as everyone else an accident often happens.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What happens if you turn left from a middle lane and the person in the left lane turns and drifts into the same right lane you now occupy, because they didn't expect you to be there ?

They slam into your car...........is what happens.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I said I do so if it is safe. I made left turn signal and I make sure the car on the left allow me to turn and I move slowly to the left. What I'm curious is, if the police see me, would he just let me go?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I am not going to do the research for you, particularly since I do not know what jurisdiction you are in. Most Canadian provinces have a "Motor Vehicle Act", "Highway Traffic Act" or some such. Google it and you can see the Act online. It will start off with a table of contents. For sure there will be sections on turns of various sorts. Here's just a snippet from the B.C. Act:

Turning left other than at intersection
166 A driver of a vehicle must not turn the vehicle to the left from a highway at a place other than an intersection unless

(a) the driver causes the vehicle to approach the place on the portion of the right hand side of the roadway that is nearest the marked centre line, or if there is no marked centre line, then as far as practicable in the portion of the right half of the roadway that is nearest the centre line,
(b) the vehicle is in the position on the highway required by paragraph (a), and
(c) the driver has ascertained that the movement can be made in safety, having regard to the nature, condition and use of the highway and the traffic that actually is at the time or might reasonably be expected to be on the highway.

For what it's worth, I'll go along with those here who say turning left from a middle lane is verboten as a general rule.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you rob a bank, but do it safely, does that make it legal?

If you kill someone and don't get caught is that legal?

The answer is "no". Even if you don't like the rules, you need to abide by them. 

I had a buddy who was in a major accident because someone changed lanes across a double white line and didn't see them. She got out and said "sorry I didn't see you", they pointed out the double white line and their response was "yeah, but I do it all the time". 

Another friend was hit when a car did a left hand turn from the middle lane and hit them as they were in the left curb lane (it was a one way). Again, they weren't seen.

Neither of the ones at fault thought they were doing anything wrong...both thought they were safe from their statements.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If you can't safely make the lane change from middle to left lane then just forget it and find a turn around or turn right three times. It is like the u-turns in intersections it is just a bad idea. 

Where I live in Richmond BC stupid driving is the norm but if you go out east a little to Surrey or Delta BC then you will find the aggressive maniacs. I find idiots are better then the maniacs but they are still very dangerous.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

This?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSRPMFDTSs


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Can only turn left from center lane @ intersection if there is an arrow indicating the center lane can turn left Sometimes it has to turn left as the road goes from 3 lanes to 1 lane with 2 lanes turning left with right lane going straight or 2 lanes turn left 1 lane turns right to merge on to another road. All it takes is one accident & the time lost by someone getting killed or amount of time needed to work for increase in insurance costs can never be saved by the driving time this move saves. It would take a lot of left turns to pay for just a ticket & increase in insurance cost.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Contact a lawyer that it well versed in the traffic act. Police Officers are not professionals in terms of law, so don't bother with them. Don't bother with forums or public as they tend to go off of hearsay.

Much like the vast majority will tell you that you can't pass on a double bold .... this is not the case in Ontario. Common knowledge is not always correct or accurate in terms of legality.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

This seems like a pretty easy left turn rule...

The tricky one, which a lot of people screw up, is when you're at a 2 way stop, on a smaller road, trying to cross or turn left onto a busy road.

````` | |
````` | |
----------------------------
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
----------------------------
````` | |
````` | |

If someone is trying to cross straight, and someone in the opposite direction is trying to turn left onto the major road, the person going straight *always* has the right of way. Even if the guy turning left got there first, and has been sitting there 5 minutes waiting for a break in traffic on the major roadway. This is in contrast to a 4-way stop, where whoever gets there first has the right of way, no matter which direction they're going.

This can be particularly bad when crossing a busy major roadway with few openings, and the left-turning guy butts out before his turn, causing the guy going straight to stop directly in the line of fire of oncoming traffic.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

Rexkh said:


> I said I do so if it is safe. I made left turn signal and I make sure the car on the left allow me to turn and I move slowly to the left. What I'm curious is, if the police see me, would he just let me go?


Why don't you just make the effort to learn how to drive correctly instead of wanting an exception to be made for your lack of planning or lack of skill?? If you find that too difficult, then maybe you shouldn't be driving at all.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

If you knew you were turning left, why weren't you in the left lane ahead of time ? In any case, if you can't safely and legally do it you can always take the next left and find alternate route, or do the three right turn thing. I guess it would depend on the situation and route availability.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rexkh said:


> Too many cars on the left lane and it's too late to change lane. I just want to know if I can turn left from the middle lane if it is safe to do so?


only if the middle lane is marked for a left turn,or there is a *green X light* above the lane signifying both lanes can turn left, only if opposing traffic is held by a traffic light..otherwise YOU WILL BE AT FAULT IF A COLLISION OCCURS IN THE MIDDLE LANE.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> Much like the vast majority will tell you that you can't pass on a double bold .... this is not the case in Ontario. Common knowledge is not always correct or accurate in terms of legality.


Read the Ontario drivers handbook. While there isn't a a law stopping you from passing on a double line, it is NOT recommended UNLESS the driver can see CLEARLY that the opposing traffic direction has no vehicles coming up and will be blocking your passing path. 

IF you cause an accident, not only you could be dead or seriously injured but the charges (failing to give right of way etc) will ensure you
have a few points added and no doubt higher insurance and possible lawsuit if the other occupants are injured.

Passing on a double line on a CURVE is illegal in Ontario from what I recall in the HTA.


----------

